

Ask HN: Has anyone here experienced tolerance with Modafinil? - burnedouthacker

After a day of 200mg(single dose), I cant take it after a week again, because it has no effect. How does it work for you? Any recommendations? Why would you think I am developing this tolerance so fast?
======
shiny
What I want to know is, how do you guys get this stuff? I wanted to try it
awhile back, but couldn't find a legit source on a net that wasn't selling a
cheap knockoff from India.

------
idlewords
I've noticed I can have different physiological responses to the same dose
(same batch, same time of day, etc.) I took the stuff regularly for several
weeks and mostly stopped because of two side effects - false sense of urgency
about everything, and waking up unusually early the day after taking a dose (I
was using it for productivity, not sleep avoidance). But I did not notice a
drop-off in effectiveness. Still seems to work the same way on the rare
occasions I take it now.

------
replytoburned
6+ years, 200mg daily, no detectable tolerance.

~~~
gojomo
Do you ever sleep?

